# Trench Devil Attachment



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

front of page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back of page


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool atachment! I'm always on the lookout for one of these to fit my Deere. Even on a garden tractor, they will cut a nice deep ditch, especially for underground wire/pipe.


----------

